# لا يذوقون الموت



## KERO KINGOOO (13 ديسمبر 2005)

لا يذوقون الموت

قال الرب "الحق أقول لكم أن من القيام ههنا قوماً لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الله قد أتي بقوة (مر9: 1). فكيف يمكن أن يحدث هذا؟ أي ملكوت يقصده؟

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث أطال الله حياته:

المهم هنا أن نفهم ما معنى كلمة الملكوت؟

يبدو أن صاحب السؤال في ذهنه "الملكوت الأبدي"، فهو يتعجب كيف أن من القيام وقتذاك قوماً يعيشون حتى يروا الملكوت!!

طبعاً الملكوت الأبدي ليس هو المقصود هنا.

فما هو المقصود إذن؟ لنفهم هذا علينا أن نعرف أنه قبل الفداء كان الشيطان هو رئيس هذا العالم (يو14: 30). وكانت الخطية هي التي تملك. وبالخطية الموت (رو5: 14، 17). ولكن بالفداء بدأ الرب يملك: "الرب ملك على خشبة" (مز95). وقيد الشيطان، وخلص الناس من الموت. وبدأ الملكوت.

المقصود إذن هو ملكوت الله الذي انتشر بالأيمان والفداء.

كان الرب في كل يوم يضم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون (أع2: 47)، فينضم هؤلاء إلى مملكة الله؛ إلى جماعة المؤمنين.

وقد أتى هذا الملكوت بقوة، بالقوة التي لبسوها من الأعالي حين حل الروح القدس عليهم. وإذا في سنوات قليلة قبل استشهاد بولس الرسول سنة 67م. كان الملكوت قد انتشر في كل جهات العالم المعروف وقتذاك.

وإذا ملكوت الله قد أتى بقوة. ورآه أناس من ذلك الجيل.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس _ أسئلة خاصة بالكتاب المقدس ـ لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## Coptic Man (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*تصدق يا كيرو انا كنت عاوز اعرف اجابة للاسؤال ده منظمة 

ميرسي ليك ربنا يباركك *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (14 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا يا مينا
 و انا بحب اخدم


----------



## antoon refaat (6 يناير 2006)

الموضوع يهوس


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (6 يناير 2006)

اى خدمة يا طنطن
بس اوعى تتهوس عشان كتير عيزينك


----------

